# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > छोटा पर्दा >  छोटे परदे पर बड़े सितारों की मस्ती

## umabua

अब एक प्रचलन सा हो गया है  कि किसी  फिल्म के प्रमोशन के लिए छोटे परदे के रियल्टी शो में सम्बंधित फिल्म के कलाकारों को भेज दिया जाए। रियल्टी शो ही नहीं बल्कि अब तो कुछ धारावाहिकों में भी बीच में ऐसी आगामी फिल्मों के प्रचार से सम्बंधित कुछ कड़ियाँ दिखा दी जाती हैं।

----------


## umabua

पिछले दिनों टीवी के एक नृत्य के रियल्टी शो में रणबीर कपूर अपने मम्मी पापा  ऋषि कपूर और नीतू कपूर के साथ आये। प्रस्तुत हैं उसी कड़ी के कुछ मस्ती भरे दृश्य ...

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## ingole

*बहुत बढ़िया उमाजी ,अच्छा संग्रह है ,छोटे परदे पर बड़े पर्दों की फिल्मो का प्रमोशन काफी आसान  भी होता है और उपयुक्त भी क्यूंकि पब्लिक सबसे ज्यादा इसी से तो जुडी हुयी होती है.*

----------


## pinky jain

*सनी लियोनीके साथ नाम जुड़ने से नाराज हैं सलमान खान*


बॉलीवुड में सलमान खान विवादों से हमेशा दूरियां बनाकर रखना पसंद करते है। यही वजह है कि फिल्मी पार्टियों से किनारा करने वाले सलमान का ज्यादा वक्त काम या फिर अपनी फैमिली के साथ ही कटता है।
ऐसे में सलमान का नाम बेवजह ही किसी के साथ जोड़ा जाए, यह उन्हें बिल्कुल पसंद नहीं है।
पिछले दिनों एक फिल्मी मैगजीन ने अनीस बज्मी की अगली फिल्म ‘नो एंट्री में एंट्री’ में सनी लियोनी और सलमान खान की जोड़ी बनने की खबर छापी, तो सलमान ने झट फिल्म की प्रॉड्क्शन कंपनी को अपना ऐतराज दर्ज करा दिया।
सलमान के मुताबिक, इस दौर में भी उनकी फिल्में देखने लोग घर वालों से छुपकर नहीं, बल्कि अपने पूरे परिवार के साथ इसलिए आते हैं क्योंकि उन्हें इस बात का भरोसा है कि मैं ऐसी कोई फिल्म नहीं करूंगा, जिसे फैमिली के साथ देखते वक्त आंखें नीची करनी पड़े।
इस फिल्म की प्रॉडक्शन कंपनी को सलमान ने साफ कर दिया कि उन्हें अपनी फिल्म में एक भी अश्लील कॉन्टेंट पसंद नहीं है। फिल्म के साथ ऐसा कोई नाम नहीं जोड़ा जाए, जिससे मुझे अपने फैसले के बारे में फिर सोचने की जरूरत ना पड़े।
मतलब साफ है कि सलमान ने इशारों ही इशारों में प्रोडयूसर को बता दिया कि उन्हें फिल्मी पर्दे पर सनी लियोनी का को-स्टार बनना पसंद नहीं है।
आज के इस दौर में सलमान बॉक्स ऑफिस पर इकलौते ऐसे कामयाब हीरो हैं, जिन्होंने स्क्रीन पर कभी किसिंग सीन तक नहीं किया है।
अनीस कहते हैं कि फिल्म में सलमान के साथ एक दो नहीं, बल्कि दस खूबसूरत लड़कियां कैमरे के सामने होंगी।
यकीनन इन दसों में हीरोइन तो कोई एक ही होगी, जिस बारे में अभी बात करना बेकार है।
उन्होंने अभी सनी लियोनी का नाम फाइनल नहीं किया है। फिलहाल इस प्रोजेक्ट के लिए बिपाशा बसु, लारा दत्ता, सेलिना जेटली, एली अवराम और मैरिज के बाद इस फिल्म से कमबैक कर रही ऐशा देओल के नाम लगभग तय हो चुके हैं।

----------


## cutelovedear

बहुत बढ़िया उमाजी ,अच्छा संग्रह है

----------


## cutelovedear

कमीडियन कपिल शर्मा अब टीवी छोड़कर बॉलिवुड की ओर जा रहे हैं। कपिल से पहले भी टीवी के ऐसे कई बादशाह रहे हैं, जो बॉलिवुड गए, तो वहां गुलाम बनकर रह गए। आइए जानें, कौन-कौन हैं वे टीवी स्टार्स...

----------


## cutelovedear

पीक पर टीवी को कर रहे हैं बाय

हैरानी होती है कि जब टीवी स्टार्स अपने पीक पर होते हैं, तभी वह टीवी को टाटा कर देते हैं। कपिल का बॉलिवुड के लिए क्रेज इन दिनों साफ नजर आता है। वह पिछले कुछ महीनों से ऐसे बयान दे रहे थे कि फिल्म करने के चलते वह अपने शो को ज्यादा टाइम नहीं दे पाएंगे। कपिल ने यह भी कहा था कि अब वह बॉलिवुड पर फोकस करना चाहते हैं। कपिल ने यशराज फिल्म्स के साथ तीन फिल्मों की डील साइन की है।

----------


## cutelovedear

सुनील को भी करनी है फिल्म

कपिल के शो में 'गुत्थी' बनकर छा जाने वाले सुनील ग्रोवर की 'चुटकी' तो फेल हो गई, लेकिन अब सुनील का फोकस भी बॉलिवुड पर है। वह अक्षय कुमार के साथ एक फिल्म में नजर आने वाले हैं। सुनील ने कहा है कि उनका यह रोल एकदम अलग है। वह इस बार वुमन अवतार में नहीं दिखेंगे।

----------


## cutelovedear

बरुण को भी जाना था बॉलिवुड

टीवी के हॉट चेहरे बरुण सोबती ने भी 'इस प्यार को क्या नाम दूं' तब छोड़ा था, जब शो अपने पीक पर था। शोमेकर्स के लाख समझाने के बाद भी वह नहीं माने। शो का तो दूसरा सीजन आया और ठीक-ठाक चल भी रहा है, लेकिन बरुण को अब भी अपनी पहली फिल्म का इंतजार है। वैसे, बरुण की फिल्में- 'सतारा को शादी है' और 'मैं और मिस्टर राइट' होंगी, जिनका रिस्पॉन्स आना बाकी है। इनकी शूटिंग लगभग पूरी ही चुकी है।

----------


## cutelovedear

राजीव ने सोचा बहुत कुछ था

टीवी शो 'कहीं तो होगा' में लीड रोल प्ले करने वाले राजीव खंडेलवाल का भी फिल्मों में कुछ कर दिखाने का मन था। उन्होंने एंट्री की फिल्म 'आमिर' से। यह तो ठीक चली, लेकिन इसके बाद आईं उनकी किसी भी मूवी को अच्छा रिस्पॉन्स नहीं मिला। 'साउंड ट्रैक' और 'विल यू मैरी मी' नहीं चल पाईं, तो इसी साल जनवरी में आई उनकी फिल्म 'सम्राट ऐंड कंपनी' भी फ्लॉप हो गई।

----------


## cutelovedear

फिल्मों के साथ टीवी भी छूटा

आमना शरीफ ने भी फिल्मों को महत्व देते हुए टीवी से किनारा किया था, लेकिन उन्हें बहुत ही खराब रिस्पॉन्स मिला। उन्होंने 'आलू चाट' से आफताब शिवदसानी के ऑपोजिट डेब्यू किया। फिल्म अच्छी नहीं चली। इसके बाद, आमना ने एक और मूवी 'आओ विश करें' आफताब के ऑपोजिट ही की। लेकिन यह फिल्म भी नहीं चली। इसके बाद आमना को फिर से टीवी का रुख करना पड़ा, लेकिन इस बार यहां भी उन्हें बहुत बेकार रिस्पॉन्स मिला। उनका कमबैक शो 'होंगे जुदा न हम' अच्छा नहीं चला।

----------


## cutelovedear

राम कपूर शो छोड़ रहे हैं

ऐसी खबरें आ रही हैं कि राम कपूर अपना पॉप्युलर टीवी शो 'बड़े अच्छे लगते हैं' छोड़ रहे हैं। राम भी फिल्मों को ही ज्यादा समय देना चाहते हैं। उन्होंने कुछ नई फिल्मों की डील साइन की है। वैसे, राम पहले भी फिल्मों में नजर आ चुके हैं। साजिद खान की फिल्म 'हमशकल्स' में भी राम का अहम रोल है। ऐसे में उन्हें लगता है कि टीवी से ज्यादा स्कोप उनके लिए फिल्मों में है और वह आगे भी इस पर ज्यादा ध्यान देना चाहते हैं।

----------


## cutelovedear

दोनों जगह से धोए हाथ!

एजाज़ खान ने टीवी छोड़कर कई मूवीज कीं, लेकिन सभी में उन्हें छोटे-मोटे रोल ऑफर हुए। काफी सालों पहले, अमर उपाध्याय ने भी 'क्योंकि सास भी कभी बहू थी' छोड़कर ऐसे ही हालात फेस किए थे। इसके बाद उन्हें फिल्म तो दूर, टीवी पर भी कोई ढंग का शो ऑफर नहीं हुआ।

----------


## cutelovedear

लेकिन इन्हें चाहिए टीवी

जहां टीवी वाले बॉलिवुड की तरफ भाग रहे हैं, वहीं बॉलिवुड में अपना जलवा दिखा चुके बड़े स्टार्स टीवी पर आने को बेताब हैं। लेटेस्ट है बिग बी का टीवी शो 'युद्ध'। अमिताभ अब भी फिल्मों में बहुत अच्छा कर रहे हैं, फिर भी उनका मानना है कि टीवी फिल्मों से बेस्ट है। यही वजह है कि वह अपना शो लेकर आ रहे हैं। इस शो में सारिका भी नजर आएंगी।

इसके अलावा, काजोल के टीवी डेब्यू की प्लैनिंग भी चल रही है। कई बॉलिवुड सिलेब्स टीवी शोज के जज के तौर पर नजर आ रहे हैं। करण का शो 'कॉफी विद करण' भी काफी समय से टीवी पर आ रहा है। वैसे, हाल ही में भाग्यश्री भी टीवी पर दिखाई दी थीं।

----------


## Aeolian

badiya hai .
laut ke buddu ghr ko aye

----------

